# Taxes for a USA LLC, non-US owner



## Xion (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello everybody.

I've got a business project that may involve forming a USA LLC.
Through some researches, I've seen that it's quite easy to open one via web, with no need at all of being a USA citizen or to be phisically there at the moment you form it.
My main concern is about taxation:
I live in Italy and I know how italian taxes work, but I have absolutely no idea of how USA taxes work and I don't want to do something wrong due to my ignorance.

I know a LLC isn't taxed as a company, as its members (I'll be the only one) are directly taxed.
I've got in mind to ask some specialist to help me with this stuff, but before doing it I would love to start understanding something, just not to be totally ignorant and to make wiser choices.

Can anyone give me a brief explanation (and/or some links, reading is not a problem) about how it works, please?
Any suggestion on specialists to contact to have help is appreciated as well.
:fingerscrossed:

Thank you very much in advance for your attention!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Quick question before we get to the tax questions: why do you need a U.S. LLC at all? They're never free.


----------

